# Two men bitten by snakes



## trader (Feb 1, 2011)

Two people have been treated for snake bites in Victoria.

A 28-year-old man was bitten at a house in Seville in the Yarra Valley just before 9pm yesterday.
...........................

*Published On:* -
*Source:* the age

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 1, 2011)

Three hours earlier a 52-year-old man suffered a suspected snake bite when he tried to catch a snake in his backyard at Cottles Bridge in Melbourne's north.

THIS IS WHY YOU LEAVE THINGS ALONE, THAT YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO HANDLE!!!


----------



## trader (Feb 1, 2011)

He is one of the 2 men in the story......need to click on the link to read story.


----------

